# so we had arts & crafts hour(s) at our place



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I first got bored and decided to use my wife's fingernail polish to color fill my AR and new 40rd mag then stuff got real.




























We won this PX4 storm in a raffle and are planning on giving it to a cousin for Christmas who really likes the green and black. Yay for $5 presents.



















The Wife decided her SR9c wasn't pretty enough and that one color was boring so in with the pink and glitter cover coat.



















And finally the Tiffany Blue Solo





































Thoughts on these?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

:numbchuck:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

No one wants to tell me my guns are pretty? :smt022 (Or, ridiculous...)


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i think what color you use makes the difference. the green beretta looks sharp the rest?


----------



## FullHouse (Dec 16, 2013)

Holly said:


> No one wants to tell me my guns are pretty? :smt022 (Or, ridiculous...)


They are ridiculous.

Hear me out. From a very practical point of view, I don't associate lethal weapons with pink and glitter - and I don't think that you should either.

If the absolute worst happened -- and you were forced to use your weapon to defend your life, those painted guns will be put into plastic bags, and taken as evidence (regardless of the circumstances).

The meth-addict that crawled in your window has a family, and even a mom who loves him.
His mom may not agree with your decision to shoot her son (despite his intentions at your house). 
She might hire a lawyer, and press criminal or civil charges against you. Further, depending on where you live, the DA might go after you also.

At this point, everything will be used against you. Your goal is to give them as little as possible. Decorating your self-defense weapons with nail polish isn't going to look good in court. The DA will absolutely warm up his "Modern Culture and the Glorification of Violence" speech. And he'll preach about young people who play Call of Duty and consider murder to be a recreational pastime.

When dealing with matters of deadly force, you need to be really, really careful.
Sorry to be a buzz-kill.

I have a brother that works for the DA's office, and a sister that's a defense attorney.
And, appearances matter. (On a very similar topic, load your defense weapons with something called "Home Defender" - and avoid "Zombie Killer Max").

I know that you were just having fun. The point here is how things can get *really* twisted when lethal force puts you in front of a jury.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have to agree with FullHouse. While I can appreciate a little "personalization", Altered firearms can be a big liability, depending on what state you live in. No problem if they are strictly for range or competition use, but a prosecutor would have a field day with a "zombie" gun used in self defense. Nice job though.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

hud35500 said:


> I have to agree with FullHouse. While I can appreciate a little "personalization", Altered firearms can be a big liability, depending on what state you live in. No problem if they are strictly for range or competition use, but a prosecutor would have a field day with a "zombie" gun used in self defense. Nice job though.


None of these guns are Altered? It would be considered personalization... There are no "zombie" guns here so why did you bring that up? If you are referring to the Beretta as a "zombie" gun, you are Very wrong. that is my cousins favorite color combo and there is no zombie related thing on it.

On the "zombie" note what if I puchased this:









or what about buying a pink gun?









Could this be a Liability? Do you have any cases where this has actually happened? I seem to recall a Massad Ayoob article where he debunked this down to as long as you don't let the prosecution get away with it, it won't be a factor.

What if I had them cerekoted or duracoated? same deal?

What if I took a glock and stippled the grip?

The only way I can see it being a bad thing would be if you had some trash like this:








potentially


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Massad Ayoob is very much against altering a defensive firearm in any way! You can bandy semantics all day, but painting a gun is an alteration. The paint job may not have any special meaning for you, but an attorney will use it against you as a sign of a dangerous mentality. They will "paint" you as someone who thinks using a firearm to take a life is just a game. I've Duracoated many firearms over the last few years, but what I carry is box stock. I also live in California, which is not gun friendly to begin with, so I know where the lines are and don't cross them. Customizing your firearms is a great pastime, but you need to keep in mind how the ignorant masses view us as firearms owners.


----------



## FullHouse (Dec 16, 2013)

If a firearm is involved in a homicide (and justifiable homicide is still homicide), the weapon will be introduced into evidence for the jury to see and reflect upon. If the gun has neon nail polish, or flash lights, or pink grips, or threatening engravings, or gold plating - nothing at all need be said or implied for those facts to have an impression on the jurors. That's just the way it is. There are no "lines of liability". The simple question is: could your modifications work against you.

Even if so, you can still do them. I'm not going to paint pink and glitter on my Sigs - but I do have a 20-round mag in one of them. Could that be used against me? Certainly. Sometimes we choose to accept the risk of our choices. The point is to (at minimum) consider how our choices will look on a table, sitting in front of 12 Obama voters. If you've done that, and want to keep your decorations - more power to ya!


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Holly said:


> No one wants to tell me my guns are pretty? :smt022 (Or, ridiculous...)


Your guns are beautiful. You two have both picked very high quality brands for the AR and the Glock designs. You both obviously know what you are doing.

Looks like you were trained well, by the finest fighting force the world has ever known. And you were great students of war.

I salute you.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

FullHouse said:


> They are ridiculous.
> 
> Hear me out. From a very practical point of view, I don't associate lethal weapons with pink and glitter - and I don't think that you should either.
> 
> ...


FULLHOUSE, I think your thinking is just maybe jaded by old school thinking.

This young married couple is the future. Their way of thinking is way different than ours.

To us, being old school, a pistol or tactical rifle is an implement of war and death.

For them, it is something to protect themselves with.

I doubt it would make any difference at all to anybody that their guns are beautifully designed. That's just an artistic way for them both to de-emphasize the sinister nature of defense weapons.


----------



## FullHouse (Dec 16, 2013)

> "Just maybe influenced jaded by old school thinking"


Yeah, that's incorrect.

I'm engaged, and getting married next October.
I'm part of their generation, not yours.

If you disagree with my point of view, that's absolutely fine.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

FullHouse said:


> Yeah, that's incorrect.
> 
> I'm engaged, and getting married next October.
> I'm part of their generation, not yours.
> ...


Well it was just my guess.
Whatever gets younger people interested in self defense and gun possession is fine with me.
And I don't consider etching, engraving, paint, and custom grips as "modification."
It seems more like art work to me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AdamSmith:
"And I don't consider etching, engraving, paint, and custom grips as "modification."

Great point! A lot of people such as myself, love the looks of firearms and don't consider them to be just a tool for personal protection. I also love the looks of engines, automotive, motorcycle and especially large diesels that are in semi's and freight trains. With the exception of freight locomotives many of those engines are decked out with chrome and stainless steel components. If you got into an accident in a vehicle and the accident was your fault would the prosecutor use the fact that you have chrome valve covers and a polished intake manifold on your engine against you? I can see if you modified the firearm mechanically such as lightening the trigger pull or some other modification that could make the firearm less safe, or an engraved message that is obviously offensive, that could be used against you. Other than the muzzle inscription on the Glock, I see nothing in those photo's that could be a problem. I'm not too crazy about the pink nail polish, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

desertman said:


> I'm not too crazy about the pink nail polish, but whatever floats your boat.


The pink and glitter is ridiculous. She likes it and hopefully will get her to shoot it more often.

For me it really isn't about de-sinisterizing my rifle, I was browsing the Spike's tactical sight and noticed their AR color filled lowers and said, "I can do that and that look like more fun than studying for a final" I did the number matrix on the mag for identification that coupled with only the AR lower looked boring so I went CRAZY!!! 

I'm really excited about the Beretta because that is going to be an X-mas present and my cousins favorite color combo has been black and green for at least the last 20-27 years. He is a person that will like this even more because it is this color combo. He has a rifle or two and a ruger 22cal pistol from his youth and wants a "Man Cal.:draw:" pistol, but will never buy himself one. His hobby is Derby car building.

I'm curious if what we put in the cocking serrations will stay after some shooting. Hopefully this week we will get a chance to try them out


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My CZ has held it's color for the last 10 months...








Been shot & cleaned at least 6-8 times since color was added.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great color matching on the CZ


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I feel sad that coloring or inlaying is beginning to be frowned upon. people have been decorating their firearms for hundreds of years and if you have to keep yours blaw and impersonal that makes me sad.










I don't think guns like this should be lost to history.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ponzer04:
I used white paint in the roll markings on my Glock's, along with stainless steel pins, an aluminum trigger with red anodized aluminum safety. I also like to polish the flats on the slides of my stainless steel semi auto's along with polishing the controls, it gives a nice contrast with the sand blasted matte finish on the frame. I've also polished to a mirror finish my all stainless steel revolvers leaving the top and cylinder flutes matte. Scratches on a matte stainless finish stand out like a sore thumb, with a mirror finish all it takes to get rid of them is to polish them out with 1500 or 2000 grit wet or dry automotive grade sandpaper. I also like the looks of semi auto's where the frame and slide are of opposite colors black frame and stainless slide or vice versa with controls that also contrast against those components. I have a Sig 229 Equinox .40 which is a work of art straight out of the box, the only thing I did was change the grips to rosewood. But hey, it's your gun and your choice, one man's poop is another man's meat. Part of the fun of owning guns is to dress up an otherwise bland looking gun.


----------

